# Suppressor suggestions 223/556



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Thinking of getting a suppressor for 223/556. Would be used for semi auto Ar's, subsonic bolt action rifle and both 22lr and 22mag. Threaded would be best for use on numerous rifles. Which manufacture and model do you guys suggest and use. 

My thoughts are if somehow biden wins it may be the last chance to get one. However if Trump wins maybe the ole hearing protection act might have a chance of passing. Dreaming big I know. Just want to have things lined up and be ready to go depending on what happens.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Good thing is not that hard to make and if Harris out laws them it won't make much difference if you build your own. Order a few fuel separators . Keep them in the box and do nothing with them until forced to. They are legal. Turn it into a suppressor you have a problem.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@Chipper

I seem to recall that @Denton has a buddy who owns a manufacturing facility and makes Suppressors.

Hopefully he will chime in!

Good luck and its a damn shame that we need to ask permission from the government and pay a bribe to use a sound suppressor device on a firearm.

FUBAR


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> @Chipper
> 
> I seem to recall that @Denton has a buddy who owns a manufacturing facility and makes Suppressors.
> 
> ...


 Checking right now. I know he makes them for .22LR.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I asked him about a suppressor for use on 5.56 as well as .22LR. This is his response:

“ Poor choice to try to use a center fire 22 can on a 22 rimfire. It can be done, but it is much bigger and bulkier. Six ounces vs 22oz.”


----------

